# Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE



## JustinCredibleVW (Jul 25, 2008)

My car 2002 Jetta 1.8t
Ok so my first question is this. Is there a difference between a Boost gauge and a Vacuum gauge? People keep refering them as boost/vac gauge's so is there a difference?
I bought myself a Vacuum gauge so that i would know when to change my intake filter and so that i would know if i was getting the proper gas-air mix ratio. 
I will be posting pictures later, probably today. 
My problems thus far are as follows:
1. Which hose to tap some people say FPR some say DV so which one is it? and why?
2. How do i get through my firewall i just removed my kick panel and can't for the life of me find out where to feed the hose through, does someone have a pic, from when they did this install?
That's all i need help with for now. Please someone help me i would love to be able to install this today or tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE (JustinCredibleVW)*

it wont tell you your air fuel mixture....thats what a wideband does


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE (mk4vrjtta)*

vacuum= air being sucked in, measured AFTER the throttle body
Boost= from compressor of turbo to cylinder (under a load)
vac gauge only is useless in a turbo car for the most part. 
you want one that reads BOTH.


----------



## JustinCredibleVW (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE (JustinCredibleVW)*

So will a vac gauge help me to know when i should change my CAI filter? My filter is behind my bumper which makes it difficult to tell if it's dirty? I could crawl under to check it but i thought having a vac gauge might save me some time, was i wrong? If so now that i have one should i install it anyway?

_Modified by JustinCredibleVW at 6:46 PM 8-27-2008_


_Modified by JustinCredibleVW at 7:11 PM 8-27-2008_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE (JustinCredibleVW)*

put the vac gauge between the turbo and the filter, once your filter gets clogged it will register more vacuum. that is what is done on diesel trucks all the time


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE (KubotaPowered)*

this thread is full of fail.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE (Noobercorn)*

check this out mikey, he wants something like this which is OEM on Ford, Dodge, and GM trucks gas and diesel as well as on 95% of all semi's


























_Modified by KubotaPowered at 12:13 AM 8-28-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE (KubotaPowered)*

i want a few midget hookers to talk to me nicely while calling themselves johnny kubota, but it doesn't mean it is worth the trouble.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i want a few midget hookers to talk to me nicely while calling themselves johnny kubota, but it doesn't mean it is worth the trouble. 










midgets huh, they make you **** look bigger??


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE (KubotaPowered)*

if by **** you mean "feet", you are right sir!!!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_if by **** you mean "feet", you are right sir!!!

lolololol


----------



## JustinCredibleVW (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE (KubotaPowered)*

LOL







doesn't take long for a post to get off track huh? So if what you all are saying is that it's not worth it for me to try to rig this up, what should i then do with my Vac gauge now that i have one?
Also where should i tap the vac hose, if i were to install the vac gauge?
anyone have any pics? 



_Modified by JustinCredibleVW at 7:41 AM 8-28-2008_


----------



## JustinCredibleVW (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE (JustinCredibleVW)*

Are either one of these hoses the one i should tap for my vac gauge?


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE (JustinCredibleVW)*

wow, thats a dirty ass bay.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE (JustinCredibleVW)*

yellow one. it will show both vac and boost once you get the right gauge








notice how this shows 30" in vac, and 25psi in boost? this is what you need.....








and, if you have a MK4, and want to match the colors, there are other options like this......


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE (JustinCredibleVW)*

please post a pic of your vac gauge. For it to work as an air filter flow meter it should be taking its signal from the CAI tube or turbo inlet pipe as it will show increased vacuum when the filter is clogged. Does that make sense? It will probably never move unless that filter gets really dirty. 


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 7:37 AM 8-28-2008_


----------



## JustinCredibleVW (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE (Noobercorn)*

Thanks everyone for your help now on a side note. When i purchased my CAI it came with what i believe is a breather filter, i'm not sure if that is what it's called?
In the install instructions it didn't show how to use it, in fact it wasn't included in the install. My question is what is this filters purpose and should i install it if so where do i put it? Oh yes and should i convert my CAI to a short ram because where i live it rains a lot and snow's like crazy. So i am worried that i just may suck up water because the filter now is quite low to the ground. Is there a difference in benefits between short ram intake and cold air intake?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE (JustinCredibleVW)*

colder air = more dense=more power. water = dead motor. 
bring it up, cause losing that 0.00005 whp from having it in the hot bay is better than it taking a big gulp of mother natures piss.


----------



## JustinCredibleVW (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE (Noobercorn)*

LOL yea that's what i thought aswell thanks for the help.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Installing Vacuum gauge NEED HELP PLEASE (JustinCredibleVW)*

you dont need the breather filter if you have the secondary air line hooked up to your intake pipe as in the pic above. 
to run the vacuum tubing into the cabin of the car look staight behind your DV on the firewall slightly above and to the passenger side of brake booster. You will see a small rubber grommet, poke a small hole here and run your hose through. Remove the panel above the pedals inside the car and the hose will come in above the gas pedal.


----------

